# Wild camping in Southern Spain



## Mo and John C (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi folks!
Just thought I'd share our latest wild camping stop if anyone is ever in this area. We are camped on a large area of wasteland along with about 10 other motorhomes from all over. There are a couple of other Brits but that's it. Its at Roquetas De Mar which is near Almeria, about 3 hours from Malaga. Right on the beach which stretches for miles. Great if you have bikes, but easy walking too, if not, as the promenade is paved, and it's very long! Lidl and other shops within walking distance. Water available and loos where you can get rid of toilet waste. Temperature low 20's this time of year. Highly recommend if you fancy some free camping!


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 15, 2020)

that looks very good have parked up at roqueta several times i think the opposite end to you were usually at the playa golf end along the street amongst the vacant apartments , there are usually several german motorhomes almost permanently encamped in the parking spots close to the prom very carefully leaving the disabled bays clear but nothing else, my mate had an old auto sleeper comanche and he has a blue badge so just before we left he drove down there parked in the bay with badge showing & we got tables & chairs out & had lunch accompanied by much muttering in the background,


----------



## Phantom (Dec 15, 2020)

I wish we were there.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 15, 2020)

Il swap my 7c for your above 20c.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 15, 2020)

Cracking spot. Was there a couple of years ago. Aventureb4dementia 1    Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## mid4did (Dec 15, 2020)

Wish we were there.Great spot,thanks for reminding us what freedom looks like.


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 15, 2020)

@trev , it was more than 7 degrees in Newcastle on Saturday. You weren’t even wearing a coat.!

Davy


----------



## shaunr68 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice one thanks, staying at the Canterbury aire tonight prior to a tunnel crossing tomorrow, as the French travel restrictions are being lifted tomorrow it's all systems go!  Planning to be somewhere north of Valencia by Christmas but will be down there by mid January, looks like a nice spot


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 15, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> @trev , it was more than 7 degrees in Newcastle on Saturday. You weren’t even wearing a coat.!
> 
> Davy


So it was you taking pictures of my van in Tullymore. 
A tough lot from Glengormley, no coats required.


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 15, 2020)

Trev, not guilty,! I walk the dog every day down through the parks and along the front. Saw your van but there was no one there. Saw a family a bit like yours in the Main Street. By the time I returned you had got offside.
Had to satisfy my disappointment in missing you by knocking the door of the van next to you and asking him to close his grey waste tap!

Davy


----------



## Mo and John C (Dec 16, 2020)

mid4did said:


> Wish we were there.Great spot,thanks for reminding us what freedom looks like.


Long Live Freedom! Thats what we say


----------



## Mo and John C (Dec 16, 2020)

shaunr68 said:


> Nice one thanks, staying at the Canterbury aire tonight prior to a tunnel crossing tomorrow, as the French travel restrictions are being lifted tomorrow it's all systems go!  Planning to be somewhere north of Valencia by Christmas but will be down there by mid January, looks like a nice spot


Its great, especially as its free!! Have a great trip. Enjoy the freedom.....


----------



## UFO (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks soooo good!!   On the wildcamping app there are a couple of CUs and one OU in Roquetas De Mar - it is one of these?  What are the coordinates?


----------



## shaunr68 (Dec 22, 2020)

Following the announcement that additional restrictions were being imposed in the Alicante region from 21 December meaning that travelling across regional borders to spend time with friends and family was to be prohibited, we got a move on and covered 800 miles in 2 days down through France and across Catalunya into Alicante, now at the free aire at Castellon de la Plana and going to spend Christmas at the airfield just up the road.  The aires are so quiet compared to last year.


----------



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

Mo and John C said:


> Hi folks!
> Just thought I'd share our latest wild camping stop if anyone is ever in this area. We are camped on a large area of wasteland along with about 10 other motorhomes from all over. There are a couple of other Brits but that's it. Its at Roquetas De Mar which is near Almeria, about 3 hours from Malaga. Right on the beach which stretches for miles. Great if you have bikes, but easy walking too, if not, as the promenade is paved, and it's very long! Lidl and other shops within walking distance. Water available and loos where you can get rid of toilet waste. Temperature low 20's this time of year. Highly recommend if you fancy some free camping!View attachment 89949View attachment 89950


Wow that's amazing. So jealous!


----------

